# Can anyone help with this Tajima error Code



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I keep getting a 3B5 error code. The book calls it a communication error, and when I turn it off and on as it tells me to it is fine. It has always done this just every now and then, but today for some reasons, well it did it 3 times on one 10,000 stitch design. Any one have any idea what may be causing this??? or how to fix other than turning it off and back on??


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know anything about Tajima's but it sounds like your power supply is either loose or going out. Check your power supply connections. If it is loose you may have a risk of an electrical short that could cause a fire. Good luck.


----------



## Paul4freedom (Sep 26, 2011)

*I think you need to update your software version on the Tajima computer, I updated and have no more of these errors now, call your distributor and they can help you update.*​


----------



## camin (Mar 26, 2014)

Did you ever get that Tajima Error fixed because I am having the same problem.....


----------



## camin (Mar 26, 2014)

Did you get that Tajima error fixed. I am having the same problem...


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes. The tech had me take off the end panel on the right hand side of the machine as you are looking at it. There are 4 usb connections inside that panel. He had me take those and check to see if one was loose by reseating them. Guess that was it, because no problems since.


----------



## Mohanad (Jan 6, 2022)

ajspin said:


> I keep getting a 3B5 error code. The book calls it a communication error, and when I turn it off and on as it tells me to it is fine. It has always done this just every now and then, but today for some reasons, well it did it 3 times on one 10,000 stitch design. Any one have any idea what may be causing this??? or how to fix other than turning it off and back on??


 صديقي لم افهم بالضبط عن أي لوحة على جهة اليمين تقصدها لكنني أعاني من نفس الخطأ


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mohanad said:


> صديقي لم افهم بالضبط عن أي لوحة على جهة اليمين تقصدها لكنني أعاني من نفس الخطأ





> Translation: My friend, I didn't understand exactly which panel on the right you mean, but I'm having the same error


----------



## ISSProduction (Oct 19, 2011)

Mohanad said:


> صديقي لم افهم بالضبط عن أي لوحة على جهة اليمين تقصدها لكنني أعاني من نفس الخطأ


----------

